# A serious photographer...



## Raimios (Sep 17, 2008)

Keep you P&S camera steady.....


----------



## Battou (Sep 17, 2008)

Under that light yeah it's necessary, especially on those things, Many of them have no form of image stabilization. I've mounted my C-743 on tripods many times.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice one here, Raimios. Should go into our theme thread (in the Photo Themes) on "Photographers around us" ... I LIKE to photograph other photographers while they take photos! And her tights ... those colourful tights ... boy, they do add to the seriousness of the picture  --- great find!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Those stocking did it for me........what camera?

Ha Ha

~Michael~


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 3, 2008)

I love her leggings.


----------

